
Dart enters top 20 on the TIOBE index - wilsynet
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
MCRed
Interesting, since Dart wasn't really on my radar. Does anyone know if it can
be embedded easily in other things? EG: If I'm building a server side Go app,
could I embed the Dart Virtual Machine in it to run some code? (say I want to
allow runtime execution of untrusted code from a client.)

Started digging in on the dart website, but since Browsers are such a
difficult, complicated thing, I'm not sure the VM meant for browsers will be
appropriate for my application (e.g.: many assumptions are made during runtime
might be a problem if there is no webpage.)

~~~
spankalee
Dart has a standalone VM very much like node.js. You can embed the VM with the
embedder API, or build a native extension to the VM (the API might be the same
actually, I've never used it). Another approach would be to use sockets to
communicate between your Go process and Dart process. This would work well in
a Docker setup.

------
MCRed
Wow, Swift comes in at #19. Pretty spectacular for a language that's only a
few months old.

